# 100 Years tree HDR need comment



## carjunkman (Dec 23, 2009)

Another HDR photo from my blog need some comment from PRO here:


----------



## Provo (Dec 23, 2009)

I like it but it's way over saturated in colors would be nice to see more sharpnest especially on the house behind the tree I just noticed the house after looking at the pic for 3 seconds the picture is neat though I like it


----------



## Tiny (Dec 23, 2009)

looks great, but the cars are kindof distracting. Maybe if you were to zoom in to where the road is no longer in sight.


----------



## Brieff (Dec 23, 2009)

I personally like the cars.. But I think the effect is too strong. A little less saturation and contrast.


----------



## carjunkman (Dec 23, 2009)

Provo said:


> I like it but it's way over saturated in colors would be nice to see more sharpness especially on the house behind the tree I just noticed the house after looking at the pic for 3 seconds the picture is neat though I like it



sharpness - yup I should go for F18 maybe, that time I use F5 because that time is going to rain and cloudy. Try to get more light that time. Its looks scary if you were there. The tree roots crawl at the wall house..you can see it more close-up at my blog.


----------



## carjunkman (Dec 23, 2009)

Tiny said:


> looks great, but the cars are kindof distracting. Maybe if you were to zoom in to where the road is no longer in sight.



Yup, I took to shot one from far post and another photo the tree fill in the frame. This one just want to share the cloudy cloud. Another photo you can see at my blog and with some more close-up shot to the house.


----------



## carjunkman (Dec 23, 2009)

Brieff said:


> I personally like the cars.. But I think the effect is too strong. A little less saturation and contrast.



Yup..I think so too..sometimes I get too eager to get the HDR effect...


----------



## Provo (Dec 23, 2009)

carjunkman said:


> Tiny said:
> 
> 
> > looks great, but the cars are kindof distracting. Maybe if you were to zoom in to where the road is no longer in sight.
> ...


 
Where exactly is the location for this picture?

Nevermind got the address from your blog Malaysia anyway why didn't you post the closeup one of the tree roots that one looks good


----------



## captainkimo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Momoc, nice to see your 100 year old tree here. Maybe redo the shot on a better day with some blue skys? Or even wait for a day where the clouds really look amazing.


----------



## carjunkman (Jan 4, 2010)

captainkimo said:


> Hey Momoc, nice to see your 100 year old tree here. Maybe redo the shot on a better day with some blue skys? Or even wait for a day where the clouds really look amazing.



My friend Kim, yup.. planning to take in better weather. You all should see this Captain Kimo HDR blog.


----------



## RPetterson (Jan 4, 2010)

I would take the car out.


----------



## carjunkman (Jan 5, 2010)

RPetterson said:


> I would take the car out.



Have other shots for this tree on my blog.. that didn't have the car


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be slightly more critical, in the sense that I want to tell you constructively what I perceive as wrong with the shot.

Are you using multiple exposures for this image, or are you reworking one file before generating the HDR file? I see you use both techniques on your site, and I find the ones using multiple exposures a lot better than the single-shot HDRs.

First off, the shot is without distinct interest. The composition lacks something, and it feels as though the shot exists solely for the technique. It is almost like a quick shot rendered in extreme HDR, not a carefully composed urban landscape. The greenery on the right is interesting, as is the stairs on the left, they frame the tree in a certain way, that's good. But the cars driving by make little sense, they do not contribute to the image. Either freeze them, or better yet give them more motion blur to create a juxtaposition between the age of the tree and the speed of modern times. 

Most annoying, and completely unacceptable to me in a landscape/architecture shot, are the converging lines. Your camera was pointed up at the tree, so the street light and other vertical lines aren't straight... they're narrowing toward the top. The best way to combat that is to use a Tilt-Shift (Canon) or Perspective Correction (Nikon) lens. Those a re expensive though, and you can also fix the file in Photoshop. You will need to shoot with a tri-pod, then fix the perspective of each file identically before cropping. Then you can run it through Photomatix or whatever.

Also, a good HDR shot needs to be sharp... but be careful not to over-sharpen. A lot will hinge on how exactly you shoot and process the multiple files that make up the HDR composit. Every final image needs different sharpening for different media - that means it will need a different level of sharpening for a monitor than it might for printing on matte paper. Sharpening will need to be the very last step.

Finally, I think the shot is WAAAY over-saturated. I understand this is a popular look right now, but consider using a little less of everything... less saturation, less contrast, and slowly work your way into the image to achieve what you seek. What is the story the picture is telling? Is it simply that you figured out HDR? Fine, go crazy. But if you want to speak about the age of the tree, the times we live in, maybe just how big it is, use the tools available to you to help you tell that story.


----------



## Kpablo (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know anything about HDR, so I won't comment on that.

I felt the cars were very distracting. I would have liked a bit of a tighter crop as well.


----------



## carjunkman (Jan 6, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> I will be slightly more critical, in the sense that I want to tell you constructively what I perceive as wrong with the shot.
> 
> Are you using multiple exposures for this image, or are you reworking one file before generating the HDR file? I see you use both techniques on your site, and I find the ones using multiple exposures a lot better than the single-shot HDRs.
> 
> ...



Woohoo...thanks man for the really long comment for this photo. Yup some of the previous photo on my blog is a 1 RAW HDR. That time just find out about HDR and trying to experiment. Then moving to learn to using bracketing feature on my 400D and find it become more interesting as more detail appear and the result.

Still in the process of learning and experiemnt HDR, now I try to reduce the HDR effect a bit not try to overdone on the other photo. The car , the road light and the bridge....its not suppose to be in the photo. I`m doing a photoblog..so I just want the readers to feel like they at the place. Speak about the age of the three..just wanna give brief history about the subject of the photo and just want to give the title more interesting...

Lastly.. seriously I realy apprechiate man your spend your time to give long comment. I really need it coz I`m still learning and what is most great is..sharing with others this information who is a beginner like me in HDR Photography. Thank You


----------

